# A good day :)



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

For around the last 6 weeks I have been helping a friend get back into riding, she has just turned 40 & hasn't ridden since she was 11! She has been hacking out on my friend's horse with me once or twice a week & I have been instructing her as we go. She has mastered the rising trot pretty well, getting there with the sitting trot. She can also catch, groom, tack up & untack for herself now & is considering buying the horse she has been riding subject to vetting next week.
Today I took her out over the common where she hasn't ridden before, we were trotting up an uphill, sandy track with her in front. I came up beside, looked over & said " canter then?", she sorta looked confused then nodded so I overtook & upped a gear. We cantered up the hill & nearing the top I slowed so she came up beside so I could see how she was doing, my god I have never seen a grin so big in my life!
She coped well & the horse was good as gold, I think it has totally made her week!


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

That sounds like a great experiece for both of you. You have done a very good work!!:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, just appreciating the simple pleasures after such a horrible week last week what with the pony being pts, was nice to have a happy ride out with no complications!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

How lovely.  Good luck with the vetting. :thumbup:

My weekend has involved trimming a load of feet and cutting my finger to the bone opening a bale of haylage. It bled so much, after 2 hours with it tightly wrapped with vet wrap, so I could finish up, it was still dripping blood. 

I'm now knackered, planning on an early night and drinking a bottle of beer, or maybe two. :


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks! Ouch, finger sounds painful, get that beer down you! Seriously though if it was still bleeding heavily after 2 hours it might need stitches, though I can see that collapsing with a beer is infinitely preferable to a visit to A&E!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> it might need stitches


I had paper stitches in the first aid kit at home, so I subjected it to a bit of diy. 

I should probably take a first aid to the yard, I usually use the horses' kit instead. Vet wrap and gaffer tape is the ultimate first aid kit. :lol:


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I could do with a friend like you!! Desperate to get back in the saddle after about 10 years or more but can't afford to go for lessons atm


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

That's so lovely. Well done to both of you.


----------

